# Win a brand new vivarium full set up + extras worth over £200



## kato (May 12, 2007)

GEKO Zone and VivPlus have teamed up once again to celebrate the launch of their new websites www.gekozone.co.uk and www.vivplus.com and generously sponsor this months competition.

To help people get in the festive spirit they are giving away a vivarium of the winners choice and £80.00 to spend at gekozone.co.uk
This has the potential to be over £200's worth of equipment.

So what do you have to do to win this fantastic prize?

Simply post a short rhyme, poem or slogan including the phrases "GEKO Zone" and "VivPlus" and post it to this thread.
Forum members can then click the like button to vote for their favourite/s and the top 3 will be judged and the winner chosen by the moderators and sponsors for this super prize!

This is a winner takes all competition so get thinking rhyming and liking.

RULES:
Competition closes for entries on 12th December at 18:00
The winner will be announced on 13th December
The vivarium and voucher must be redeemed by 16th December (so make sure you have an idea of what you will choose if you win)
The prize will be delivered in time for Christmas.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

There once was a snakey called Gus
Who dreamed of life in a VivPlus
He ordered by phone
Heating and stats from Geko Zone
Which is amazing cos all he can say is SSSSSS


----------



## tiptonboa (Feb 22, 2011)

I lived in a viv I didnt own
Until I won one from Geckzone
Entering the comp was must
They had teamed up with VivPlus
Luckily Christmas has come early 
As you all know it gets cold when your not furry


----------



## GoodbyeCourage (Aug 14, 2013)

There lives a snake called Khaleesi 
Who felt she was rather sneaky
She got on the phone and called Gekozone
With no time to discuss
A new home they did rush 
From their friends at Vivplus
Now she sits on her throne 
Without a whim or a moan
In a new viv she can call her home


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

The best I can give my pets is from GEKO Zone
That'll stop them from a good moan and groan.
Although all my tanks are fine and dandy
I like to be ready in case my animals get randy.
Creating a new tank with thanks to VivPlus,
Maybe I could get some T. scincus or even D. tesselatus.


----------



## strabo (Jun 6, 2013)

*The unhappy lizards*

They`d escaped from there home 
it was dark, it was gloomy,
with two of them there
it was not very roomy,
they had to go on it was
to far to go home,
they just had to make it 
to a store called GEKO ZONE,
where heat mats are warming
and the uv is bright,
there are nice places to hide
to feel safe at night,

They walked through the night
on feet that were sore,
then at last they made it 
to that bright shiny store,
all the things that they wished 
for they found on the shelves,
ever so happy they were
with themselves,

But with nowhere to put it
they started to fuss,
then all of a sudden they 
shouted "VIVPLUS",
there are vivs of all sizes 
so stylish and cool,
to live anywhere else
would make us a fool,

so now they are happy 
at play and at rest,
it just go's to show
in life GET THE BEST..


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

____________



*GEKO Zone and VivPlus; a match made in heaven,
A generous prize on offer, of that there is no question.

So I started to write a poem that I shall share with you all,
It's only 3 quarters finished, the end I can't recall... 

P O E*

_fin._


___________



















:lol2:​


----------



## mattandme2 (Sep 23, 2010)

For reptile housing you can trust,
the site you choose is VivPlus. 
Once you've picked your pets new home,
kit it out at GEKO Zone.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

On the twelfth day of Christmas, my true love gave to me

A water bowl
Kitchen roll/reptile carpet/lino tiles
A moist/humid hide
Plastic plants and vivarium decorations
A digital thermometer
A heat mat and thermostat
A UV lighting set up
Livefood/a bag of salad
Calcium supplements, Nutrobal, Reptoboost
This link GEKO ZONE
Plus this Vivplus Reptile Vivariums and Housing
And RFUK Premium Membership

Disclaimer: No specific species in mind :lol2:

You all know the tune!


----------



## Tom (Feb 26, 2006)

something I think most of us can relate too :lol:


Saturday afternoon on Reptile Forums UK
Temptation alures, so far from a pay day
A brand new vivarium made by vivplus
It's like shopping in person, without all the fuss
A thermostat or two, not to mention a hide
I keep clicking buy, it's a slippery slide
I've spent all my money at Gecko Zone,
It's bargains galore, but the wife will disown....


probably not too far from the truth sometimes:blush::whip:


----------



## kymberley (Jun 8, 2012)

A new viv would be great 
New decor is a must 
I was told to check a website out 
goes by the name of vivplus
His new viv would need new lights
and maybe some hides to
i know that he will love it
and i know what else to do
i will make his new home the best i can
With new branches and possibly a vine
and maybe a couple of plants and rocks
and maybe a bearded dragon sign 
I hear that the best place to go
to kit out his new home 
Would be the place that gets top marks
The one and only gecko zone


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

There's a lot of talk in Reptile town
About these two new Reptile suppliers that are worthy of crowns
One is called VivPlus who will take care of all your needs
And the other is Geko Zone who have everything including plants and trees
They simply are the best
And deffo better then the rest
So put them to the test
You will most certainly be impressed!!!


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Fishboy was a dinosaur who really loved to fish 
Linzii was a unicorn who had a single wish
to win his heart, surprisingly this wasn't hard to do 
so in he moved with regius numbering sixty two

They stacked them high in mismatched vivs and racks there were aplenty 
to house the snakes numbering of two, forty and twenty
and rats them fed them, hairy ones of white and some agouti
but some were fairly awkward feeders, some were rather snooty

They turned their little snoopy noses up at rats and mice
they turned them up at chicks and hamsters and at gerbils twice
but multimammates were the key to get these buggers feeding
braining them until the skull was oozing brain and bleeding

The males were lean and muscly and the ladies got quite fat
grew follicles and gained 63 grams from each small rat
and last years snakes, the 2012's were coming on quite nicely
the queen bee grew in size but shrank in value, became less pricey

As the season came and went a few girls ovulated 
but most of them just reabsorbed, We felt a bit deflated 
but seven clutches did emerge and the spare time got me thinking
i should spend some more time with the normals frustratingly dinking (sounds a bit wrong)

Or maybe i should invite new reptiles to my home
Create a cosy haven courtesy of GeckoZone
A Vivplus Kitted out with Lots of kit would be quite nice


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

This one looks like it is going to be hard to judge.


----------



## Luna95 (Nov 19, 2013)

It was Christmas eve and without making a sound or being in sight,
Santa paws delivered gifts to pets all through the night,
It was all made possible by GECKO ZONE playing their part,
Making sure that everything on Santa's list was put in his cart. 

In true Christmas spirit VIV PLUS said we will give a vivarium too,
And that way we will make miracles happen just for you,
By Loving and Giving to our pets who are so dear,
Lets make the Christmas Spirit last all through the year!


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Keeping it simple:

_Gecko Zone with team Viv plus 
Make herping fab for all of us_​


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

I am a little leo all lost and alone
Please find me a great place like at Geko Zone
In time for Christmas amongst the great rush
All I ask is a home from Viv Plus
Not much you see from little old me
Please take me home to be part of your family


----------



## BlueRoses (Jun 21, 2007)

Twas the night before Christmas, and all round the house
Not a creature was stirring not even a mouse
Not a rat or a multi, a chick or a fluff
The lizards are sulking, the snake's in a huff
They'd written their letters to Santa that night
Wishing and hoping with all of their might
For a lovely new house from the folks at VivPlus
With lots of accessories, 'perfect for us'
So why the sad faces on this Christmas Eve?
They've heard all the rumours it's hard to believe
According to GEKO Zone, there's only one
Of these super new habitats, (second to none)
For one lucky winner, .... 'Oh let it be me !'
So Santa please leave one by my Christmas tree


----------



## Ratamahata (Oct 16, 2012)

Roses are red
Javelins are thrown
Let me have some goodies
From the guys at GEKO Zone

Dont take that as an order
it is merely a wish
but my young uromastyx
needs a new feeding dish

some other bits and pieces
would go down with no fuss
like a brand new viv
from the folks at Viv Plus

I cant rhyme well
infact its quite bad
but if I dont win
my uromastyx will be unhappy...
I mean SAD.. oooops


----------



## Gekozone.co.uk (Oct 28, 2009)

We've really enjoyed ready these so far :2thumb:
Some of you are born poets!

Don't forget that the 3 entries with the most "likes" are the ones that will be entered into the final for judging.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Gekozone.co.uk said:


> We've really enjoyed ready these so far :2thumb:
> Some of you are born poets!
> 
> Don't forget that the 3 entries with the most "likes" are the ones that will be entered into the final for judging.


Just wanted to mention a big thank you to you and VivPlus for this awesome prize that we all want! :lol2:


----------



## Repsol (Aug 12, 2013)

If you wanted the best home your reptile can get,

Something that will last the life of your pet,

Or even goodies that will look good for ever,

Then your in luck as GEKO Zone and Vivplus have got together!


----------



## Tanzer (May 13, 2012)

Gekozone and Vivplus
Are causing such a big fuss
Brands you surely can entrust
To fill your reptiles full of lust
Their vivs and products so robust 
So on Santa's list they are a must
Watch how quickly your pet will adjust
In a viv so upper crust
With products good as gold dust!


Lol that was fun


----------



## Vivplus (Dec 4, 2013)

We have to admit there are some quite interesting reading here. 
Be reminded, size doesnt always matter! sometimes 5 words say more than a poem 
Good Luck All

Vivplus Team


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Vivplus said:


> We have to admit there are some quite interesting reading here.
> Be reminded, size doesnt always matter! sometimes 5 words say more than a poem
> Good Luck All
> 
> Vivplus Team



In that case

New Vivplus Is the best you can own, 
Get one quick from GECKOZONE!


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Vivplus said:


> We have to admit there are some quite interesting reading here.
> Be reminded, size doesnt always matter! sometimes 5 words say more than a poem
> Good Luck All
> 
> Vivplus Team



In that case

New Vivplus Is the best you can own, 
Get one quick from GECKOZONE!

Or

If you need a brand new viv you can't get better than VIVPLUS!

So get one quick from GECKOZONE! a shop that you can trust!


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

For a viv you can trust, without any fuss, just take a look at the new site; Vivplus!
all herpers know, for a realpets home, to get yourself down to Geckozone!


----------



## HerbsParents (Oct 7, 2013)

There once was a man who hated fuss
he liked to keep his geckos in a vivplus
They needed a new home,
But he didnt start to moan
as its easy on the Gecko Zone


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

(to the tune of jingle bells)

GEKO Zone, GEKO Zone, 
new gear all the way, 
and oh what fun it is to play,
in a new VivPlus home today.


----------



## Vivplus (Dec 4, 2013)

Hello All, more nad more great readings.
be Reminded: ONLY TOP 3 comments wih MOST LIKES will be considered. So get liking...


----------



## Luna95 (Nov 19, 2013)

GECKO ZONE at Christmas time is full of good cheer,
And to Geckos everywhere I wish a happy new year,
I know my three Geckos would make such a fuss,
If they found in their stocking a VIV PLUS !


----------



## Gekozone.co.uk (Oct 28, 2009)

:gasp: Only 3 days left for entries. Make sure you don't miss out on a new viv in time for christmas.


----------



## Hollybob (Dec 9, 2013)

We wish you a merry VivPlus
It's getting so close to Christmas
You don't want your pets to moan much
Get them gifts from Geko Zone!

Cheesy


----------



## Gekozone.co.uk (Oct 28, 2009)

Less than 24 hours to go...
This one is going to be very very hard to judge!


----------



## KingElf (Sep 23, 2013)

There once was a lizard called Russ
Who lived in a nice *VIVPLUS
*When out on the pull he got chased by a bull and got ran over by a *GEKOPLUS* bus
His arms flew off 
His legs flew off
Now hes a snake called ..err.. Russ


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

*Closed For Judging*

:closed: For Judging. Sadly the last entry will not be counted because it was after the deadline.

Good luck and we should have the winner announced very shortly.

Simon
Administrator.


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

*And the Winner is........*

Congratulations to Strabo our winner with:

The Unhappy Lizard

They`d escaped from there home 
it was dark, it was gloomy,
with two of them there
it was not very roomy,
they had to go on it was
to far to go home,
they just had to make it 
to a store called GEKO ZONE,
where heat mats are warming
and the uv is bright,
there are nice places to hide
to feel safe at night,

They walked through the night
on feet that were sore,
then at last they made it 
to that bright shiny store,
all the things that they wished 
for they found on the shelves,
ever so happy they were
with themselves,

But with nowhere to put it
they started to fuss,
then all of a sudden they 
shouted "VIVPLUS",
there are vivs of all sizes 
so stylish and cool,
to live anywhere else
would make us a fool,

so now they are happy 
at play and at rest,
it just go's to show
in life GET THE BEST..

Geckozone will be in contact very soon to arrange delivery of the prizes.

Thankyou to Geckozone and Vivplus for sponsoring this one.

Simon.
Administrator.


----------

